# How to calculate your dogs age in human years



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really interesting.

How to Calculate a Dog's Age in Dog Years


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not certain that this chart is 100% accurate. We had a golden that lived to almost 17. I've read of a few others on the forum as well that made it to 17. That would make them 112 years old. I've also read another article (can't recall from where), that placed 14 at 88 years old. The chart says 96.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think this chart may be off.
I have a book written by a veterinarian with an age chart in it. My golden is turning 9 years old this month, according to my book that would put him at 52 human years. The chart here would put him at 66 years, big difference.
Any of the vets here in the forum reading this and shedding some light on it for us, please?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a neat article and chart!

I will say that nobody told my Jasmine that she's supposed to be acting like a 78 year old human. LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmmm, my Tiny is off the chart!! She will be 15 in 10 days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hmmmm, my Tiny is off the chart!! She will be 15 in 10 days.


That's fantastic she will be celebrating her 15th Birthday-woo hoo!

My bridge boy Taz was off the chart too, he was 15.5 when he passed.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

The chart is a great generalization but like people, dogs are still individuals. My mother is about to turn 97 years old and she is a sharp as a tack. She still drives, paints, reads avidly, climbs up and down a double flight of stairs several times a day, and walks at least a mile as well. 

I have a 68 year old friend that can't keep up with her. 

Some GR's are "old" at 10-11 and some are active and healthy well beyond that. Nevertheless, it's important to be aware of their health needs at any age.


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

Another chart I was looking at explained that generally the first 2 years a dog will age 10.5 human years per dog year then 4 years every year thereafter. My Rexy turns 12 this week which would make him 62 which I feel is a fair indication considering he is a little slower to get up and struggles a little on big walks now.


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

That would make Zia, my golden retriever, well over 100 at age 15.5++. She just got diagnosed with chronic renal failure. I hope she makes it to her 16th birthday in March. It's been a long, happy journey.


----------

